# MOLDED 61-64 IMPALA SUSPENSION



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

POST UP YOUR WORK AND IF YOU DO IT YOUR PRICES IV SEEN SOME NICE WORK ON HERE SO NOW SHOW IT OFF


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

20 lookers and no pics wtf


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I was lookin for pics man...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i made this

325 for the uppers, 250 for the lowers, not chromed


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 25 2005, 04:54 AM~3880282
> *i made this
> 
> 325 for the uppers, 250 for the lowers, not chromed
> *


Not bad any one else


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Only one person on here does molded work???? i kinwo of one other that is gunna post some tonight


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Heres a few that me and my boy did for our regal hopper. The lowers were not chromed in these pics, just pollished metal...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

oops....Didnt read the topic before i posted...lol It says 61-64 suspension.  Owell we can do those too....lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 26 2005, 02:58 PM~3888235
> *oops....Didnt read the topic before i posted...lol It says 61-64 suspension.   Owell we can do those too....lol
> *


Its all good man at least you posted thanks and you do nice work


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

??????


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 25 2005, 04:54 AM~3880282
> *i made this
> 
> 325 for the uppers, 250 for the lowers, not chromed
> *


fair prices,funny how many people said my shit was to high,i guess people need to do their homework before they start shopping!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

trailing arm work done by shorty's


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

wont let me post... fuck it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Sep 27 2005, 11:04 PM~3899866
> *wont let me post... fuck it
> *


Keep trying


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I know there more people on here


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE SOME, BUT THEY RE ONLY PREP GROUND


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

A FEW MORE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2005, 12:47 AM~3907437
> *HERE SOME, BUT THEY RE ONLY PREP GROUND
> *


Cool thanks are them uppers reinforced for hopping and do you guys stock these or are they made to order  :biggrin: i'll be in town next week liek im sure the rest of the lowrider world lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2005, 01:50 AM~3907445
> *Cool thanks are them uppers reinforced for hopping and do you guys stock these or are they made to order   :biggrin: i'll be in town next week liek im sure the rest of the lowrider world lol
> *


ALL ARE REINFORCED,UNLESS THE CUSTOMER DOESN'T WANT IT....THE WAY YOU SEE IT UPPER ARE 185.00,NOT SURE WHAT THE LOWERS COST, RONS OUT OF TOWN....I'LL HAVE HIM POST UP TOMORROW...AND WE BUILD TO ORDER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2005, 12:54 AM~3907453
> *ALL ARE REINFORCED,UNLESS THE CUSTOMER DOESN'T WANT IT....THE WAY YOU SEE IT UPPER ARE 185.00,NOT SURE WHAT THE LOWERS COST, RONS OUT OF TOWN....I'LL HAVE HIM POST UP TOMORROW...AND WE BUILD TO ORDER
> *


I already got prices from Ron and can they be built by next week????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2005, 12:56 AM~3907460
> *I already got prices from Ron and can they be built by next week????
> *


????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

GOT 1 SET EXTRA DONE...I WAS GOING TO TAKE THEM TO THE SHOW...BUT NOT PLATED (CHROME)


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2005, 12:47 AM~3907437
> *HERE SOME, BUT THEY RE ONLY PREP GROUND
> *


Nice welds Ron :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the ones i just got for my 63 the striping will be coming off of course :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

the striping is coo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2005, 08:50 PM~3925161
> *the ones i just got for my 63 the striping will be coming off of course  :biggrin:
> *


I seen those somewhere before


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 1 2005, 09:50 PM~3925410
> *the striping is coo
> *



yeah but my car is green not yellow so im gonna have to take the striping off


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I hope you keep those at your house! I do that all the time ones I get something from the chrome shop and my girl trips!!! LOL!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2005, 08:50 PM~3925161
> *the ones i just got for my 63 the striping will be coming off of course  :biggrin:
> *


who did the metal work???


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 2 2005, 01:36 AM~3926096
> *who did the metal work???
> *


Those look like the ones on sundance 63, built by homies


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2005, 05:50 AM~3925161
> *the ones i just got for my 63 the striping will be coming off of course  :biggrin:
> *


These are very nice!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 2 2005, 12:47 AM~3926119
> *Those look like the ones on sundance 63, built by homies
> *



  They were done at homies


----------



## CandyLac (Aug 19, 2003)

i was wondering what material everyone uses to build a new set of lower trailing arms? do you just take box tubing and use a hole saw to drill a hole for the bushings? i've seen some pics that look like there was a piece of tubing welded in where the bushing goes. 

thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Post more pics


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

post more !


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2005, 08:45 AM~3926836
> *    They were done at homies
> *



kinda like the ones from lemonlaid


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 3 2005, 12:32 AM~3931021
> *kinda like the ones from lemonlaid
> *


Not from that car little homie


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=298632]
[attachmentid=298634]
[attachmentid=298635]
[attachmentid=298636]
[attachmentid=298638]
impy susp. :biggrin:


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice chrome work!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2005, 09:50 PM~3925161
> *the ones i just got for my 63 the striping will be coming off of course  :biggrin:
> *


Nice bed spread Mr.Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 25 2005, 05:54 AM~3880282
> *i made this
> 
> 325 for the uppers, 250 for the lowers, not chromed
> *


Nice work Dan.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2005, 01:47 AM~3907437
> *HERE SOME, BUT THEY RE ONLY PREP GROUND
> *


You guys might use Toyota rearends but you can sure make a mean weld. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 4 2005, 07:54 PM~3942157
> *Nice bed spread Mr.Impala.  :biggrin:
> *


not nearly nice as the shiny lime green rug that caranto posted


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

any one notice on my arms how it flows down to where the ball joint goes so theres no lip?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2005, 05:13 PM~3948958
> *any one notice on my arms how it flows down to where the ball joint goes so theres no lip?
> *


I did happen to notice that. I like the way the bed spread accented the pin stripping too. :biggrin:


----------



## CandyLac (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CandyLac_@Oct 2 2005, 10:42 AM~3927078
> *i was wondering what material everyone uses to build a new set of  lower trailing arms? do you just take box tubing and use a hole saw to drill a hole for the bushings? i've seen some pics that look like there was a piece of tubing welded in where the bushing goes.
> 
> thanks
> *



can anyone help me with this question?


----------



## CandyLac (Aug 19, 2003)

i was wondering what material everyone uses to build a new set of lower trailing arms? do you just take box tubing and use a hole saw to drill a hole for the bushings? i've seen some pics that look like there was a piece of tubing welded in where the bushing goes. 

thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:0 Post up some molded frames and or frame in the differnt stages of strapping


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I GUESS ONLY A FEW PEOPLE DO THIS KINDA WORK ON HERE


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 06:08 PM~3942261
> *not nearly nice as the shiny lime green rug that caranto posted
> *


thats the magic carpet!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CandyLac_@Oct 7 2005, 06:46 PM~3963327
> *i was wondering what material everyone uses to build a new set of lower trailing arms? do you just take box tubing and use a hole saw to drill a hole for the bushings? i've seen some pics that look like there was a piece of tubing welded in where the bushing goes.
> 
> thanks
> *


i think thats the way its done.. not sure of the size though.
im interested to know what the importance of sinking the powerball into the arm is??? more strength??
layta


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 26 2005, 07:51 PM~4077559
> *i think thats the way its done.. not sure of the size though.
> im interested to know what the importance of sinking the powerball into the arm is??? more strength??
> layta
> *


ya, it is stronger that way, also lets the car lay lower while running more spring.
also looks better IMO..

did I post mine already?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 26 2005, 04:51 PM~4077559
> *i think thats the way its done.. not sure of the size though.
> im interested to know what the importance of sinking the powerball into the arm is??? more strength??
> layta
> *


Dropping the powerball helps you get more spring and sit lower.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 26 2005, 08:12 PM~4077706
> *Dropping the powerball helps you get more spring and sit lower.
> *


 youre 3 minutes late fuckin patfuckin'burke


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 26 2005, 05:09 PM~4077692
> *ya, it is stronger that way, also lets the car lay lower while running more spring.
> also looks better IMO..
> 
> ...


Looks nice can you post the pics of the bottom side


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2005, 01:59 AM~4080162
> *Looks nice can you post the pics of the bottom side
> *


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

these look very nice Dan! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 27 2005, 06:17 AM~4080559
> *these look very nice Dan!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have more pics tonight! :cheesy:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 27 2005, 12:27 PM~4080567
> *I'll have more pics tonight!  :cheesy:
> *


I loove to see them! I can hopefully show you some in a few weeks as well :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=327604]
mine look better :biggrin:
[attachmentid=327611]


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 27 2005, 06:40 AM~4080897
> *[attachmentid=327604]
> mine look better :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=327611]
> *


I'm too lazy to do that shit anymore can I buy yours. I still have some uppers I did like that for Jason Johnson laying around here somewhere.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 27 2005, 07:46 AM~4080919
> *I'm too lazy to do that shit anymore can I buy yours. I still have some uppers I did like that for Jason Johnson laying around here somewhere.
> *


i got you! hi me up!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2005, 01:34 AM~4059584
> *:0 Post up some molded frames and or frame in the differnt stages of strapping
> *


Here is a frame I'm working on right now!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

sorry forgot the molded ones[attachmentid=329036][attachmentid=329037]


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE S.T.L. PRO CUSTOMS MOLDIN'EM UP DOG! :cheesy: :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HOW ABOUT A LIL' LOTION WIT DAT :cheesy:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

UPPERS?? :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

LAST OF THE CHROME.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE ARE THE UPPERS COMIN TOGETHER!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got a ? i had an extra set of chrome 58 trailing arms that were stock well i added powerballs to them my ? is the 58 rear trailing arm bushings are smaller will the shock mount bolt of a 63 still fit through it?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice parts Caranto,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Heres a pic if anyone can help that would be great :biggrin: They drilled a hole underneath to weld it through the bottom as well as the sides. I just need to know what to do about the bushings and if the 63 shock mounts will work on stock 63 axle


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 10:55 PM~4092778
> *Heres a pic if anyone can help that would be great  :biggrin: They drilled a hole underneath to weld it through the bottom as well as the sides. I just need to know what to do about the bushings and if the 63 shock mounts will work on stock 63 axle
> *


Don't ever hate on anyone again that is one ghetto ass power ball install..............you think of that yourself, and the chrome job is shitty as fuck! Don't throw rocks when you live in a glass house!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 28 2005, 08:33 PM~4091747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work bro!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 09:14 AM~4094227
> *Don't ever hate on anyone again that is one ghetto ass power ball install..............you think of that yourself, and the chrome job is shitty as fuck! Don't throw rocks when you live in a glass house!
> *


your right it is ghetto but i had stock chrome trailing arms but your right man im gonna sell these and build some new ones, see thats the problem your a pussy and cant handle the truth i listen and you know what your right i figured instead of making some id just go the cheap way but oh well ill get someone to buy these for a street car and the chrome on these is just fine in fact they were chromed in 2001 and it still looks better than any chrome on your mini truck tell me how do you like my uppers?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and just so u know if you think this is ghetto chrome show me something better


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

LMAO he said ghetto chrome does this look ghetto to you? this is the reflection from the arm LOL


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 11:35 AM~4094684
> *your right it is ghetto but i had stock chrome trailing arms but your right man im gonna sell these and build some new ones, see thats the problem your a pussy and cant handle the truth i listen and you know what your right i figured instead of making some id just go the cheap way but oh well ill get someone to buy these for a street car and the chrome on these is just fine in fact they were chromed in 2001 and it still looks better than any chrome on your mini truck  tell me how do you like my uppers?
> 
> 
> ...


First of all I said ghetto power ball and "shitty" chrome. You posted a pic of your yellow chrome trailing arms not these uppers. Listen I'm tired of argueing with your ass, don't you and the rest of the hater squad have a meeting to go to?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

how did you get YELLOW out of this? Are you color blind?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THANKS, PAT FUCKIN'BURKE! YOU GONNA BE DANCIN AT THE NEXT SHOW? YOU WORK FOR CCE RIGHT?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 29 2005, 04:17 PM~4095975
> *THANKS, PAT FUCKIN'BURKE! YOU GONNA BE DANCIN AT THE NEXT SHOW? YOU WORK FOR CCE RIGHT?
> *


NO I DON'T WORK FOR CCE! I JUST HELPED THEM OUT FOR THE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 05:25 PM~4096007
> *NO I DON'T WORK FOR CCE! I JUST HELPED THEM OUT FOR THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

COOL MAN, GOOD LUCK ON EVERYTHING YOU BUILD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any more frame work post up pics and prices on what you charge


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

some lowers I just did, I didnt get to take any pics before I painted em though, the frost on them shows you how cold it is in Cleveland already :angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

good work


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 6 2005, 12:06 AM~4147399
> *Any more frame work post up pics and prices on what you charge
> *


 :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 6 2005, 08:23 AM~4147828
> *some lowers I just did, I didnt get to take any pics before I painted em though, the frost on them shows you how cold it is in Cleveland already  :angry:
> *


Can you get uppers for a 67 Impala and extend and mold them? or do i have to send you a set? WHatevers cheaper i guess? Thanks!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Nov 18 2005, 11:18 PM~4236539
> *Can you get uppers for a 67 Impala and extend and mold them? or do i have to send you a set? WHatevers cheaper i guess? Thanks!!
> *


easier for you to send me some. Thanks!


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 6 2005, 08:23 AM~4147828
> *some lowers I just did, I didnt get to take any pics before I painted em though, the frost on them shows you how cold it is in Cleveland already  :angry:
> *


lookin good ttt


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I have another ? for you impala hoppers stock belly pumped belly or shrunk belly and your reasons why for sure im running 1" extended uppers and caprice spindles


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 27 2005, 08:46 AM~4080919
> *I'm too lazy to do that shit anymore can I buy yours. I still have some uppers I did like that for Jason Johnson laying around here somewhere.
> *


Fucker!!! Send em, ill use em on my other car. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

wtf, did they hammer the plate on the lower until it touched the factory lip, instead of filling the gap?


damn, the missing post huh, JJ is quick on the delete button


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 20 2005, 07:22 PM~4244674
> *wtf, did they hammer the plate on the lower until it touched the factory lip, instead of filling the gap?
> damn, the missing post huh, JJ is quick on the delete button
> *


The pics were too big, had to resize... but yea, the plates were bent to touch the factory lip instead of filling in the gap... just something different i guess. You can see it better in these 2 pics......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 20 2005, 08:22 PM~4244674
> *wtf, did they hammer the plate on the lower until it touched the factory lip, instead of filling the gap?
> damn, the missing post huh, JJ is quick on the delete button
> *



Thats the way Brent does them and no hammer needed. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2005, 07:39 PM~4244802
> *Thats the way Brent does them and no hammer needed.  :cheesy:
> *


I like this way better


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 06:22 AM~4242307
> *I have another ? for you impala hoppers stock belly pumped belly or shrunk belly and your reasons why for sure im running 1" extended uppers and caprice spindles
> *


????????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy: Heres some molded frame pics....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn nice man
layta


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 06:22 AM~4242307
> *I have another ? for you impala hoppers stock belly pumped belly or shrunk belly and your reasons why for sure im running 1" extended uppers and caprice spindles
> *


???????????????


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that does any of that mean????
never herd of it before.
this question is to u bigtony...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 22 2005, 03:00 PM~4257731
> *that does any of that mean????
> never herd of it before.
> this question is to u bigtony...
> *


Its where you alter the belly/aka cross member on your frame some do it some don't i wanted there opinions on it im sure i will get mix views on it liekthe piston pump topics too


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok,.... is that the same as when they talk about splitting the belly on those regals and montes and that sort of frame??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 22 2005, 03:33 PM~4257966
> *ok,.... is that the same as when they talk about splitting the belly on those regals and montes and that sort of frame??
> *


Yes sir


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

coo.. ive done me some learnin tonight. 
thanks all.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 06:22 AM~4242307
> *I have another ? for you impala hoppers stock belly pumped belly or shrunk belly and your reasons why for sure im running 1" extended uppers and caprice spindles
> *


Does any body read this topic anymore


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2005, 11:04 PM~4260813
> *Does any body read this topic anymore
> *


I feal so fucking ignored LOL


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

eitehr that or noone wants to say.... lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 06:22 AM~4242307
> *I have another ? for you impala hoppers stock belly pumped belly or shrunk belly and your reasons why for sure im running 1" extended uppers and caprice spindles
> *


HEY LOOK UP HERE ^^^^^^^^^^^^ AND THEN AWNSER THE ?'S THANKS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 08:14 AM~4094227
> *Don't ever hate on anyone again that is one ghetto ass power ball install..............you think of that yourself, and the chrome job is shitty as fuck! Don't throw rocks when you live in a glass house!
> *


thanks for talking shit it made me realize you were right what do u think of these i will be sending them to chrome next week. but see i know when somoeones right the arms didnt look bad at all but i was trying to cut corners and i shouldnt its a good lesson


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 10:34 AM~4306801
> *thanks for talking shit it made me realize you were right what do u think of these i will be sending them to chrome next week. but see i know when somoeones right the arms didnt look bad at all but i was trying to cut corners and i shouldnt its a good lesson
> *


They look good


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anymore nice work out there???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

here are my blackmagic trailing arms


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2005, 05:47 PM~4447156
> *here are my blackmagic trailing arms
> *


They look nice did Ron have them plated for you too


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

lets see that wishbone!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 20 2005, 07:56 PM~4447625
> *lets see that wishbone!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

and yes its all siting on my roof


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 20 2005, 07:48 PM~4447576
> *They look nice did Ron have them plated for you too
> *


yes he did


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2005, 10:48 PM~4449315
> *yes he did
> *


Looks good is that the reg chrome or the super nice chrome either way it look good


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2005, 12:33 AM~4449434
> *Looks good is that the reg chrome or the super nice chrome either way it look good
> *


didnt know he had more than one option but it is some of the nicest chrome ive ever seen


----------



## WashPaChris 64 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 21 2005, 02:46 AM~4449303
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Great Picture!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anymore work post up your chrome suspension too


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 23 2005, 02:11 AM~4465115
> *Anymore work post up your chrome suspension too
> *


????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HAY TONY HERES YOUR SNEAK PREVEIW.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

AND HERES THE LOWER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 27 2005, 11:47 PM~4497531
> *HAY TONY HERES YOUR SNEAK PREVEIW.... :biggrin:
> *


They are looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fucking tonys the man  ill sell you thse for 100.00 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2005, 12:49 AM~4497823
> *fucking tonys the man   ill sell you thse for 100.00  :biggrin:
> *


Naw they have those ugly 4 bolt cap power balls LOL  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TONY HERES SOME CHROME PICS...THESE ARE FOR BEN IN FLORIDA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERS SOME MORE AND YOUR LOWERS....NOT SANDED :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERS SOME MORE AND YOUR LOWERS....NOT SANDED :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

big tonys on the prowl in the 06


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:0 OOPS CUT IT OFF SHORT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks Ron hit me on the 2 way when u get a chance so we can square up  also if you have some cadi or g body chrome rear end pics post those too please :0  :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 12:57 AM~4551964
> *Thanks Ron hit me on the 2 way when u get a chance so we can square up  also if you have some cadi or g body chrome rear end pics post those too please  :0    :biggrin:
> *


i believe he has a chrome toyota rearend . any pics ron?? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2006, 05:03 PM~4556553
> *i believe he has a chrome toyota rearend . any pics ron?? :cheesy:
> *


I just sent me 9" down today to get wishboned and re chromed im waiting on the g-body/lac rear ends pics because i may send my lac rear end down too  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 05:06 PM~4556578
> *I just sent me 9" down today to get wishboned and re chromed im waiting on the g-body/lac rear ends pics because i may send my lac rear end down too   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 07:06 PM~4556578
> *I just sent me 9" down today to get wishboned and re chromed im waiting on the g-body/lac rear ends pics because i may send my lac rear end down too   :biggrin:
> *


HERE'S ONE STRAIGHT OUTTA BM BIG TONE  LIL DIRTY YA KNOW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 14 2006, 07:38 PM~4621718
> *HERE'S ONE STRAIGHT OUTTA BM BIG TONE   LIL DIRTY YA KNOW
> *


Thanks looks nice do you have any pics of the front side


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

They all look pretty good who all does your chrome


----------



## New2theGame (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey keep the pictures rolling because I am learning alot. Class is in session. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

dam that was a 1yr jump......... :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

has anybody else tried to reinforce their rearend like this? just wondering.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 22 2007, 07:43 AM~8363031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That more for race cars rather than hoppers


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 22 2007, 08:43 AM~8363031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We used to them for off road (trophy truck) racing ,but more for torque and blunt force from the objects they hit


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

nice work bmh


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any pix of lower impala 63 armes with extendet springpocket?????


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

my lowers n uppers :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64flattop_@Aug 7 2008, 04:41 PM~11287385
> *my lowers n uppers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



those look fuckin sick with the impala emblem :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

rearend ,wishbone n trailings arms :biggrin:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

looks good man ........keep it up


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine isn't an impoala, but there is a link below


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

CHROME MOLDED IMPALA ARMS 
DONE AT BIGTIME HYDRAULICS.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

here my stuff for my 63 before going to chrome. (had a little surface rust from sitting for a little while)


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

whats up bigtony, heres what i got.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 30 2008, 04:15 PM~11742162
> *whats up bigtony, heres what i got.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

What balljoint do you use on a 63 impala upper a-arm???


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT For clean work!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't kill me cause I'm a bag guy, but fuck those nasty air bag kits! This is what I've done to my 64's suspension to make it look purdy so far. I still have a little more work to do to them to finish... but here ya go!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 12:09 PM~4094809
> *how did you get YELLOW out of this? Are you color blind?
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY GOD, where was this chrome plated? It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

What is the inner diameter of this springpockets???


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

64flattop said:


> my lowers n uppers :biggrin:



What is the inner diameter of this springpockets??


----------

